
Innovative zero-emissions power plant begins battery of tests - bspn
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05247-1
======
gus_massa
No magic, just clickbait, or creative accounting.

> _The combustor then ignites a mixture of natural gas and oxygen, which is
> extracted from the atmosphere in a separate facility. This heats up the CO2
> in the loop that drives the turbine, but it also produces additional CO2
> that must be siphoned off to keep the system in balance._

The power plant still produces CO2, but they are planning in the future to
sell or burry the CO2, so it magically doesn't count.

Apparently they get pure CO2 instead of mix with Nitrogen and other air parts,
and that somehow makes the CO2 easier to reuse, but the creative accounting of
the "zero-emission" claim makes me skeptical.

